# CBS launches full episode streaming TV apps for Android and Windows 8



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*CBS launches full episode streaming TV apps for Android and Windows 8*

Fans of CBS shows no longer have to use iOS to watch full, HD-quality TV episodes while on the road: the broadcaster has just released Android and Windows 8 versions of its namesake video app.

As on Apple's platform, viewers can watch already-aired programming for free.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------

